# Photos Converted to Digital Art



## Paul2014 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,

I have developed a tool for converting normal photos into what appear to be digital art portraits. It has not been publicly released yet, but here are some "before & after" examples of what it can do.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500219425/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500286004/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500206076/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500283385/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500240454/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500250484/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Best wishes


----------



## markr6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Amazing!! Would it work for more natural settings, like in a forest?


----------



## Paul2014 (Oct 31, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Amazing!! Would it work for more natural settings, like in a forest?



I don't think I have done any of a forest, unless you count this one:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10577226474/sizes/o/in/photostream/

I guess not.

But here are a few of other kinds of natural settings:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500196895/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500403043/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10500241076/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10516376966/sizes/o/in/photostream/

There are lots more on the gallery pages here:

http://autoscope.siterubix.com/gallery

That one can be slow to load sometimes.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Oct 31, 2013)

This is cool. Let us know when it is released.

obi


----------



## greenlight (Oct 31, 2013)

Normally I don't like this stuff but it seems like a great program.


----------



## will (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow
that is really nice looking. One of my cameras has some settings for special effects, but nothing like that.

I would really be interested in having something like that available. 

Put me on a list to get it when it goes public...

does that run on a PC or a MAC ? 
will


----------



## Paul2014 (Oct 31, 2013)

will said:


> Wow
> that is really nice looking. One of my cameras has some settings for special effects, but nothing like that.
> 
> I would really be interested in having something like that available.
> ...



Thank you.

At the moment it is only for PC.


----------



## will (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a PC ( actually a laptop ) running Windows 8 , also a desktop with Windows 7


----------



## Jimmy_Olsen (Nov 1, 2013)

Those look awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaycyu (Nov 1, 2013)

Each image looks like a dozen hour of vector-arting.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 4, 2013)

Love it. Well done !!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bruce Nai (Dec 5, 2013)

Paul2014 said:


> Hi,
> I have developed a tool for converting normal photos into what appear to be digital art portraits. It has not been publicly released yet, but here are some "before & after" examples of what it can do.
> Best wishes



Can you share the tools?


----------



## FlashLion (Dec 6, 2013)

Awesome pictures! I like the cartoon look.:thumbsup: It's not easy to get so smooth result in HDR pictures like these.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 27, 2014)

Any more news about this. Looks like it could be very useful at times. Need anyone to test drive it?


----------



## 8steve88 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh that is very, very good, a touch of HDR but so much more as well.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 28, 2014)

jaycyu said:


> Each image looks like a dozen hour of vector-arting.



+1. I ***-ume that this requires a fair bit of artistic decision-making by the artist. What an effect!


----------



## BVH (Jan 28, 2014)

I missed this till now. What a great tool. I'm not a photography buff but I certainly appreciate the art you have created from the photos. Stunning!


----------



## 8steve88 (Jan 28, 2014)

Not HDR just a bit of colour mapping.


----------



## will (Aug 6, 2014)

Is there any update as to the availability of the product?


----------



## TrevorDoyle (Aug 24, 2014)

Amazing! Not the autotrace tool perchance?


----------



## heelsthrow (Dec 20, 2016)

Awesome! Good thing I have my PC :laughing:


----------



## Britni Rice (Jun 24, 2017)

Omg, it's amazing! You're a genius 
What will be the price and do you plan a Mac version in the future?


----------

